# Roland CAMM 1 MacBook Drivers



## Fresh White Tee (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey Guys, I am About to Buy a Roland Camm 1 Vinyl Cutter from a good Friend for £200, Is it Compatible with my Macbook Pro (Bought brand new last Oct)? I am a Complete Newbie so I don't have an Idea of much I'm afraid. Thanks for any advice.

Where Can I get the Drivers from, as I've looked on Roland's Website and they only seem to Provide Drivers for Windows.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

All the Roland cutters are called CAMM 1 do you know what model it is? (GX-24, CM24, PNC1210)


----------



## Fresh White Tee (Sep 4, 2011)

I do believe it's the CM24, as I only had a brief look at it today when he shown it me. And for £200 too, after checking on eBay the other Roland Camm's were way more to buy, Even second Hand. 

So is it worth me buying this to work with my new MacBook Pro? Failing that, we have an old Desktop with Windows 7 on it, But I just want something to be bloody compatible with my Mac
For once. Arrggh it drives me mad!!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

There isn't any drivers for the CM24 and a Mac. You might want to try the GX24 driver from this link and see if you could get it to work cutting It is a good price just make sure you see it cut, it also should have the CutStuido program with it. If you do get it and end up running it in 7 you will need to use the GX24 driver becasue there isn't one for the CM24 (it is the older model). Hope this helps
Cheers
CW


----------



## Fresh White Tee (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry to be dumb....but... I'm still not sure what I need here?
I have Photoshop CS5, Plus I'm told I'll need Illustrator, But what Version? And then What Driver will I need for this Roland?

I'm not even sure if The cutter Comes with the CD, I got excited when He wanted to sell me a Roland, so I said Yes. I haven't handed any money Over yet so I'm going to email Him in detail now about what the Cutter comes with, But he isn't Computer literate Himself, he's a 54 year old Man and has his friend et all his Hardware Up for him.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

You will need to use the link to get the driver. The cutter may have come with a CD but you can download the driver that would have been on the disk and the Manual from Roland's site. Before you go getting any other programs I would see if you can connect it to you Mac with the driver then worry about what program you will use. If you can get a vector file from PS you should be OK. You may also have to get a copy of CutStudio, it didn't come with the CM24 you should be able to order it online from Roland. Oh, you will also need to check to see what ports the cutter has....I don't remember if the CM 24 is USB or not. Post again if you need more help.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

Fresh White Tee said:


> Sorry to be dumb....but... I'm still not sure what I need here?
> I have Photoshop CS5, Plus I'm told I'll need Illustrator, But what Version? And then What Driver will I need for this Roland?
> 
> I'm not even sure if The cutter Comes with the CD, I got excited when He wanted to sell me a Roland, so I said Yes. I haven't handed any money Over yet so I'm going to email Him in detail now about what the Cutter comes with, But he isn't Computer literate Himself, he's a 54 year old Man and has his friend et all his Hardware Up for him.


DJ,
The only Mac solution for the CM-24 is FlexiSign for Mac. They may or may not have drivers for that model. Our Mac solution is for a GX cutter and it is a plugin for Adobe Illustrator. 
Another option is to install Windows on Boot Camp or Parrallels and install CutStudio, which is a PC based design package that will run your CM-24.

-Dana


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for jumping in Dana! You're the best!


----------



## Fresh White Tee (Sep 4, 2011)

Ah so if I install bootcamp on my Mac, that will allow
Me to use the Cutter? 

For example, I use illustrator on my mac to design and prepare for cutting, Then switch to windows to use the Roland, that will
Work? 

Thankyou so much for your replies and help, You're amazing and it's lovely how you're helping a newbie along despite the fact you've probably answered these questions a thousand times!


----------

